# Cách trị mụn tại nhà với những nguyên liệu từ thiên nhiên



## luuanh95 (22/10/19)

*1. Cách trị mụn cám tại nhà với tỏi*
Tỏi có tác dụng kháng khuẩn, giảm sưng và tiêu viêm rất nhanh chóng. Vì vậy chúng có tác dụng rất tốt trong điều trị mụn cám, mụn bọc, mụn đầu đen, mụn trứng cá, mụn ẩn…





​
+ Trong tỏi còn chứa các chất chống oxi hóa rất cao, loại bỏ các tác nhân gây lão hóa da giúp da mịn màng, săn chắc.

+ Để đánh bay các nốt mụn cám bằng tỏi rất đơn giản. Bạn chỉ cần chuẩn bị 2 – 3 tép tỏi.

+ Cắt tỏi thành các lát mỏng và sử dụng chúng để thoa lên các vùng da bị mụn cám. Giữ trên da khoảng 10p và rửa lại với nước sạch.

+ Bạn nên sử dụng ngày 1 – 2 lần cho đến khi những nốt mụn cám được đánh bay hết

*2. Cách trị mụn cám tại nhà bằng hành tây*
Trong hành tây có nhiều dưỡng chất rất tốt cho làn da, đặc biệt là kali, vitamin C, chất lưu huỳnh. Chúng có khả năng, sát khuẩn, làm khô nhân mụn và điều trị mụn rất hiệu quả. Dùng hành tây là cách đơn giản để đánh bay các nốt mụn cám xấu xí trên mặt.

Đây cũng là một trong những cách trị mụn cám tại nhà hiệu quả và độc đáp duy nhất hiện nay.





​
Để trị mụn cám với hành tây hiệu quả nhất bạn cần làm các bước sau:

*Chuẩn bị*: nước ép hành tây, 1 thìa bột yến mạch, nước nóng.

*Cách dùng:*

+ Trộn đều bột yến mạch và nước nóng theo tỉ lệ 1:1. Mục đích là để bột yến mạch được nở ra.

+ Khi bột yến mạch còn ấm, bạn cho 1 thìa nước ép hành tây vào trộn đều.

+ Rửa mặt sạch sẽ với sữa rửa mặt, thoa đều hỗn hợp lên da và giữ trong vòng 15 – 20p.

+ Rửa mặt sạch sẽ với nước ấm và rửa lại với nước lạnh để se khít lỗ chân lông,

+ Thực hiện đều đặn 2 – 3 lần một tuần để cảm nhận được hiệu quả bất ngờ của chúng

*3. Cách trị mụn cám tại nhà bằng chanh*
Quen thuộc và phổ biến rộng rãi hàng ngày, tuy nhiên không nhiều người biết đến công dụng tri mụn cám của chanh. Cùng theo dõi các trị mụn cám bằng chanh dưới đây và áp dụng ngay nhé:





​
Chuẩn bị một vài quả chanh và miếng bông gòn hoặc bông tẩy trang.

Vắt nước ép chanh vào miếng bông sau đó chà nhẹ nhàng lên mặt.

Acid citric có trong chanh sẽ có tác dụng tiêu diệt vi khuẩn, giảm sưng viêm hiệu quả.

Bạn có thể thực hiện nhiều lần trong ngày để đạt hiệu quả tối ưu.

Bên cạnh đó, ngoài nước ép chanh, bạn có thể kết hợp với các loại nước ép trái cây khác để bổ sung cho cơ thể và làn da những dưỡng chất và vitamin cần thiết, tăng khả năng đàn hồi và hạn chế viêm nhiễm da. Đây cũng là cách trị mụn tại nhà hiệu quả nhất

*4. Trị mụn bằng công nghệ kháng khuẩn đa tầng*
Đây là những cách trị mụn tại nhà hiệu quả. Tuy nhiên, những phương pháp này chỉ mang lại hiệu quả đối với những trường hợp bị mụn nhẹ và không thể loại bỏ được mụn cám hoàn toàn. Để trị mụn cám tận gốc, các bạn nên tìm đến các phương pháp trị mụn bằng công nghệ cao.





Kháng khuẩn đa tầng là công nghệ trị mụn số 1 Nhật Bản được các chuyên gia và đông đảo khách hàng đánh giá là công nghệ trị mụn mang lại hiệu quả cao và an toàn nhất hiện nay.

Nếu có nhu cầu trị mụn cám tận gốc bằng công nghệ kháng khuẩn đa tầng, các bạn hãy liên hệ qua hotline: 0941.939.393 – 0911.688.666 hoặc đến trực tiếp địa chỉ 305 Kim Mã – Ba Đình – Hà Nội để được các chuyên gia thăm khám và tư vấn tận tình.


----------

